# Help Us and Yourselves



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Natives, Residents and Visitors,

I know a lot of you are happy about hearing that Sen. Hagan and Burr have sponsored a new bill S 1557 to restore The Cape Hatteras National Seashore Recreational Area to the previous Interim Management Plan. This is the final chance to achieve this type of action and it will require everyone that wants to see a difference to take part in the promotion of this bill. 

In recent past it seems more and more people have become vocal about the current beach access situation and are overall disgruntled by the entire situation. Being vocal and telling everyone you see of this plight is a serious part of the recovery. However, actions speak louder than words, especially when it comes to the politicians.

It is very important for each of you to take a couple quick minutes to go to the following web site www.PreserveBeachAccess.org and make sure that register under "Act Now" if you have not already done this. This web site was founded by Dare County and is being paid for by the tourism Board and serves 2 major purposes.

1) Registering on this site gives Dare County direct access to the number of supporters for Beach Access, which helps considerably, when presenting our plight to other politicians.

2) By registering on this site Preserve Beach Access officials will be able to email you important updates and things you can do to help, wether, that is placing a phone call or sending an email, etc.

All of the ORV groups are working with the County on this project, when it comes to information and actions. Being signed up on this site allows everyone to be informed with one press of a button. If your entire family cares about this issue, then the entire family needs to register. This is a numbers game and 1 family member registering for a family of 4-5 supporters only hurts the bottom line. 

The prayer list emails, online newspapers, web site forums and all the above have done a great job getting the word out. Now we have the chance to cover a great deal of individuals with one effort and reach as many people possible with a single action.

Please remember that all of this will be for nothing if you do not take 5 minutes of your time to do the things asked of you in forthcoming emails. Talking trash on the front porch or behind the counter will not change anything. Actions speak louder than words.

Many a individual and the County have been at the forefront of this battle for years now and I realize that some of you may not be all that happy with where we are. But, if you do not try and do the minor things asked of you in this fight, then you will never know if anyone's plans to make a change will ever work, nor should you be mad that no difference has been made.

I am a nobody in this battle. I have a fluke gift for getting the word out and I am a decent, hack organizer. I know my place and what I am good at. A spokesman or political fighter is not the job for a guy with a switch blade tongue and a hair trigger temper. However, I will stop at nothing to help and promote others that are good in these areas. 

Here it is. You wanted relief and it is being put forth, but only you can help see it through.

Please Help Us and Help Yourselves.

Rob Alderman


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Stuck to the top


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

I just finished registering for this GREAT cause!!!!!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Those of you in Raleigh and all over: Get out there and help if you can! I placed three phone calls today and I'm going try to schedule a face-to-face with at least one legislator before they go back in session. The more they know and the more they hear from us, the better our chances when this thing comes up for a final vote.

Evan


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Funny Thing*

You guys want everyone's help to keep the place open but you don't want anyone except locals to fish the point. I remember one time I watched you guys give this old guy and his kids so much crap they packed up and left. The language used was terrible. I talked to the guy and told him I was sorry about how he was treated by the gods of the point. He was a preacher on a fishing trip with his sons. Funny how life works.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Kinda resent this one....*



surf rat said:


> You guys want everyone's help to keep the place open but you don't want anyone except locals to fish the point. I remember one time I watched you guys give this old guy and his kids so much crap they packed up and left. The language used was terrible. I talked to the guy and told him I was sorry about how he was treated by the gods of the point. He was a preacher on a fishing trip with his sons. Funny how life works.


 I'm not defending folks like this David,matter of fact I feel it to not only be rude,but downright arrogant.. Have never treated folks this way,nor will I.. If someone ask me a question,or even if they don't,I'll help them in anyway I can.. Teach a fisherman,not only do you have a freind,but someone you can fish beside without having problems...

All that said... It's beyond unfair to lump us all into that group at the point that is guilty of this.. I'm fighting for the right to fish n beach,Inlets,and anywhere closures are not warrented.. IMHO,you should be as well..


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Point*

You are not one of the guys that would do anything like what I saw. You know what goes on down there.All I'm saying is after this is over the same old guys will be acting like they own the place. I hope it all works out and you do have my support. This was not an attack on you Kenny. I have never heard anyone say a bad word about you. I have no dought you are a good guy. I think everyone needs to take a long look at what the place is all about. Family, friends, sharing with others that want to learn. What kind of memories do you think that old guy that got ran off has of Cape Point. Some things are more important than fish.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Done deal


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*DD sent a few more messages.*

Surf Rat, never saw that and someone should have stepped in before the folks were so uncomfortable that they had to leave. 

Please keep on point and let's get this legislation moving!


----------

